# chemical burn?? please help



## lucus86 (Feb 24, 2010)

this is a pic of super silver haze she started looking bad yesterday when i woke up, i think its chemical burn combine with heat stress, i fush her out real good and put her under my t-5, she was under my 1000w MH temps got high 2 days ago and im using fox farm nutes/soil with their foilage spary inbetween waterings, do you think she'll recover, is my diagnosis right, is there anything else i can do or just wait it now?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

I see very little if any nute burn. 

Most likely just heat stress from the abrupt temperature changes

Maybe need to harden the plant off a bit before just leaving the plant it under the 1000


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with pc...looks like it was too close to the light source and is not liking it...I don't see any real nute burn though...


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 24, 2010)

i had the plant about 2 feet away from the light, isnt the rule 18 inches or am i wrong, shes been growing for about a month now when do you usaully put the plants under the MH and what legnth do you put between them?


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

You want to find the spot where the light feels warm but not hot on the back of your hand....that is where your canopy level shld be...it's not just heat though...younger plants shld be introduced to your HID lighting...the rays of a 1000w HID light are a lot stronger the a floro...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

I think she looks beautiful...you either over/under watered her, or stressed her with heat/cold.

I'd not worry about something that looks like that.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Your good. Hope your prepared to gain multiple pounds with a bunch of SSH nugs around. I only selectively smoke it now. I have some pics in a journal on here. Very very dankish...

PS, it stinks very very bad late flower. Have a game plan.


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 25, 2010)

game plan is to vent into attic which has ridgvent the entire way (48 ft long) the attic sits 25 ft from the ground level so the ridgevent probably sits somewhere areound 35 -40 feet up so im not worried about any smell, plus i live in a very remote area, corn fields, and farms all around me.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

I think you're just loving them too hard.  I'd certainly look into transplanting like yesterday though.

Luck and peace.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

Nobody comes over that you would not want to know about it?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks like heat stress to me too and just out of curiosity how much soil is in the pots it looks like you dont have enough imo. Might want to transplant into bigger with more soil, love your roots and in return the will look after your plant who will then love you back!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 25, 2010)

well, the room is going to above a huge 4  car garage, insulated, and im going to use a large HO inline fan to exhaust, i guess if i start smelling it ill have no choice but to get  a scrubber, but we'll see.  ta i was thinking of transplanting but then i did that flush and the soil is soaked right now so im going to wait another day, i just transplanted my Himalayan gold


----------



## lucus86 (Feb 25, 2010)

are the damaged leaves pretty much dead now ? They look worse today, are they gonna look worse before they look better, there's new growth on the top so I know she's still growing, is the plant going to try and fix the leaves or just start growing more fan leaves to replace them?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

the damaged leaves will not recover...but seriously...your plants look nice...don't sweat every little bump and spot...I'm an old scarred up man...but my body still works fine (most of the time)  

I'd transplant to!

Himalyan Gold sounds sweet!  I hope you continue to show us pics through out your grow!  Have you thought about starting a journal...then we can help you spot trouble before you see it...lots of old pro's here ready to help!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 2, 2010)

the plants wernt heat stressed they were to close to the light- no harm in that unless they dry out! back the light off and nutes and youll be ok!


----------

